# The Long Branch collection:



## cyberdigger

Here's what I've got so far.. there's a few posts to come so give me a little while.. if you don't see it in this thread, and it's from Long Branch, I might want it..[]

 A set of Sam Nathanson's:


----------



## cyberdigger

..John Heldt:


----------



## cyberdigger

..more John Heldt..


----------



## cyberdigger

H R West & Co..


----------



## cyberdigger

Joseph Hirschfeld..


----------



## cyberdigger

..more Hirschfeld..


----------



## cyberdigger

Herman Kruse, Frank Mazza..


----------



## cyberdigger

J R E Mulholland..


----------



## cyberdigger

Steve Perri, H W Brice, Frank Cittadino..


----------



## cyberdigger

John H Schultz, P Laugelli, Sacco Co.


----------



## cyberdigger

..a pair of Jacob Gassman (check the lip on the center one) ..and C H Brown..


----------



## cyberdigger

John Nastasia, Joseph Fiorillo, Bruno Splawsky..


----------



## cyberdigger

Lawley Brothers, Wm H Smiley, and Jos Siciliano (error bottle, should say Long Branch, not Red Bank)


----------



## cyberdigger

Robert Wahlstrom (Kensington Park) ..Tomiani Brothers, Joseph Grandinetti


----------



## cyberdigger

E J Kurrus, Seashore Bottling Co, F D Morehouse (quart) and S W Haysman (phoenix blob)


----------



## cyberdigger

Couple each from Paul DiNucci and Chas A List..


----------



## LC

I like seeing those quart hutches Cyb , I have never seen one show up from Cincinnati , don't know if there are any out there or not .


----------



## cyberdigger

Lippincott & Slocum, E Lippincott 1873, and a pair from Fred Bruno..


----------



## cyberdigger

McKenna & Co, and 3 druggists: Frank K Gano, Slocum & Sherman, and J Rothenberg & Co, German Druggists..


----------



## cyberdigger

That's all I got for now.. enjoy! []


----------



## epackage

Great pic's Chuckles, I love them all but that dated Lippincott is my fave, I'm so used to quart hutchs now that they don't seem that out of the norm for us Jersey Boys....continued success my friend !!!


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Great looking collection you got going there Charlie, I'm glad the flood didnt was those babys away.


----------



## Wheelah23

Those be some nice bottles! Arr! [sm=tongue.gif]

 So what percentage would you say you dug? I see a lot of those are in mint condition, I always love to see those...


----------



## cyberdigger

Thanks guys! I dug 22 out of the 62 pictured here.. I have a box full of duplicates left over from me diggin' days, too..


----------



## slag pile digger

WOAH!! that is some long branch collection[]  Love the lip on that Gassmann and 2 cities also cool!! The ship on the kennsington bottling works is cool too!!!  I enjoyed the show. Thanks for sharing.. Slag


----------



## Wheelah23

What a nice long branch collection...


----------



## cyberdigger

I spent all day preparing this post.. I prolly coulda done it in 2 hours but add in the ferocious hangover and well there goes a perfectly good holiday.. hey Wheelie your collection is very impressive too, albeit more inflammable.. howz about a nice weenie roast?


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Awesome collection. I want to do that with Belmar bottles, but theres not enough Belmar ones to create a collection like that! Still very nice Long branch bottles! If you find another hutch, tell me. Im going to create a "along the jersey shore" bottle collection.


----------



## cyberdigger

Thank you! []
 I might be able to help you out with that "along the shore" collection, we should talk more about that..


----------



## Wheelah23

If you find any BIM bottles or milks from Manahawkin or any of the towns on LBI, let me know. My grandma lives in Manahawkin and I go to Ship Bottom on LBI all the time. It's my "home away from home away from the dump", so a bottle from there would be cool!


----------



## cyberdigger

Eeey, nobody's walkin when they leave Manahawkin..! []


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> If you find any BIM bottles or milks from Manahawkin or any of the towns on LBI, let me know. My grandma lives in Manahawkin and I go to Ship Bottom on LBI all the time. It's my "home away from home away from the dump", so a bottle from there would be cool!


 Sold a nice Cranmer med from Manahawkin last year on e-bay....I'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Eeey, nobody's walkin when they leave Manahawkin..! []


 
 I know I should be laughing at this... catchy phrase, sounds like something a mob person would say... But I can't decipher the source of the joke!

 Is it a reference to a lot of old people living there, like they have to roll on wheelchairs? Or is it that they die before they can leave?

 Or is it a mob thing, like "I'll break ya kneecaps!" Or is it implying Manahawkin is bad, so you don't walk, you RUN away from the place? Please, enlighten me so I can laugh at the joke... []


----------



## cyberdigger

It's from a car commercial.. I thought everyone knew by now! I guess I'm just as local as local gets...[&o]


----------



## ecotramper412

Those nautical theme bottles are great! Love the Tomiani Brothers w/ the anchor & the Fiorillo with the boat!
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## Blackglass

Very nice bottles and pictures cyber

 I want to get a Lawley Brothers now, that is like the best last name in history!


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Chuck,

 Thanks for the stroll through Long Branch bottling history. Love the Hirschfelds!

 Miss Kitty and I find Long Branch very refreshing.


----------



## rockbot

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> E J Kurrus, Seashore Bottling Co, F D Morehouse (quart) and S W Haysman (phoenix blob)


 
 Mighty fine collection Mr Charles!
 That tooled crown by the Seashore got my fancy.
 Nice photography too!


----------



## cyberdigger

I really appreciate the replies, and it's interesting to find out who likes what.. I'd die if I had to choose a favorite! []
 Rocky, I dug that Seashore and haven't seen another yet, and this one is cracked.. if I come across 2 more I'll send one on a permanent vacation to Hawaii.. Surf, I has me some Hirschfelds, but no idea where you live.. maybe I could send one to Santa Claus and he'd be kind enough to forward it for me.. Blackglass, the Lawley Bros is another dug one of a kind so far, is that your surname?
 Eco and Slag, the nautical ones are not toooo tough, I'll keep an eye out for a good deal..[]


----------



## cobaltbot

Sweet locals Charlie, where are the milks?  Love the quart hutches, must a been a local thing.  Hard to find my small town locals, Delta PA and Bel Air, Md thats why I also collect Baltimore and York - locals galore!


----------



## cyberdigger

Thanks Steve.. I unloaded all my milks a while back, they're too big. []


----------



## Wheelah23

I really love the squat crown on the right!







 I really love the blob on the right! Looks mint, and has really cool embossing!






 The one with the ship is really awesome!






 What's up with the one on the right? Irradiated? Sick? I can't even tell...






 !


----------



## cyberdigger

All the C A List bottles I've seen are clear, or were at one point. The one on the right is SCA and yes, it's sick. 
 The sailboat slug is from a local purchase, the Sacco Co with the funky 4 was off the bay.. and the little John Heldt crown was dug up with about a dozen of its fellows on one dig day, they're like little hand grenades, more glass than space for contents.. []


----------



## Steve/sewell

Very nice collection Chuck,I also like the Hirschfelds variants.I will comb through my attic boxes in the spring, I know I have a Long Branch blob somewhere for you. Quick question , How tall is the quart on the left it looks to be about 40 mini venetian blinds tall or three ogee coves and a two half round finishers tall? Just curious?[]


----------



## cyberdigger

Thanks Steve! It's .08 VBt x 1.125 VBw, haven't cross-referenced it yet on MB/OC-RF..


----------



## Steve/sewell

I was thinking the same thing but I wasnt quite sure.Thanks for the precise measurements.Honestly I still think it may be .18 MVBs or 3 OGEE coves tall can you confirm.


----------



## cyberdigger

I'm currently away from that facility but will confirm next opportunity Steve for now I'm thinking 5 coves even..


----------



## Steve/sewell

One could also argue that infact it could very well be 2 dentals and one chair rail tall by a case and cove wide,yes?


----------



## cyberdigger

I won't argue with that, but I've seen some DCM/CR/BB's in Manalapan that make this look like a salesman's sample of a baby doll feeder..


----------



## Steve/sewell

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> that make this look like a salesman's sample of a baby doll feeder..So thats what my wife was reffering to when she said salesmans sample of a baby doll feeder.HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM[]


----------



## madman

some very nice bottles there sir!


----------



## KBbottles

Sweet local collection!!!  This waw very enjoyable to read and you have created a visual archive for all to see.   Im inspired to post my new brunswicks sometime 

 Hey how hard is it to get one of those Siciliano blobs?  I have some close family with that name.


----------



## cyberdigger

Thank you Mike! []

 Thank you Ken, let's see some Brunswicks! I dug the Siciliano, but never saw one for sale anywhere.. it's listed on Tod's site though.. but as a LB not a RB..  if you got Sicilianos in your family, you better be close wit em.. []


----------



## Dugout

I enjoyed your show Charlie, Thank You!


----------



## cyberdigger

I appreciate that, Renee! []


----------



## Blackglass

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> Blackglass, the Lawley Bros is another dug one of a kind so far, is that your surname?


 
 No, the name is just funny by todays standards. You know the term "lol", I assume. Well, sometimes people will write (or text) "Lawl", which sounds like the literal pronounciation of "lol". Just thought it was a funny coincidence, to bad they aren't anywhere near common.


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  Blackglass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> Blackglass, the Lawley Bros is another dug one of a kind so far, is that your surname?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the name is just funny by todays standards. You know the term "lol", I assume. Well, sometimes people will write (or text) "Lawl", which sounds like the literal pronounciation of "lol". Just thought it was a funny coincidence, to bad they aren't anywhere near common.
Click to expand...

 
 I thought that too! Now I need to find a "Lawlz" bottle.


----------



## cyberdigger

I guess I was born too long ago to ROFL about it, but glad you find it amusing anyway.. I suppose before long there will be collections of bottles with leet expressions embossed on 'em.. []


----------



## Jim

Nice collection, Charlie. Long Branch has a pretty nice selection of bottles. I always keep an eyeball out for them for you.

 I dug one of the green John Heldt beers once. The guy who owned the place where I dug it was from Jersey, so I gave it to him.  ~Jim


----------



## cyberdigger

Thank you Jim!
 I remember one day I was working the river dump and hit a vein of those green John Heldts.. brought home at least 25 of them that day..!


----------



## macandkatina

How do you get started in finding the information on a specific bottling company, so you can collect a bottle collection like this one.  Very nice bottles!


----------



## cyberdigger

I just went down to the river and saw some glass one day.. stuck a shovel in the mud and started pulling out bottles. I was living in Long Branch at the time so naturally I was finding a lot of locals. I don't actually know much about most of the bottlers, but when I go to bottle shows and flea markets I meet people who know the history of this or that company.. being active in the hobby, the knowledge just accumulates.. a lot of folks on this forum also keep an eye out for me, which is extremely cool of them!


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I just went down to the river and saw some glass one day.. stuck a shovel in the mud and started pulling out bottles. I was living in Long Branch at the time so naturally I was finding a lot of locals. I don't actually know much about most of the bottlers, but when I go to bottle shows and flea markets I meet people who know the history of this or that company.. being active in the hobby, the knowledge just accumulates.. a lot of folks on this forum also keep an eye out for me, which is extremely cool of them!


 
 It's been the same for me. I do active research all the time on my local bottlers, and have accumulated so much information, I am making a website about them! Charlie has more bottles than me, but I do a lot of research on them too! The Internet is a great place to do research.


----------



## researcher101

I have a herman kruse bottle that was just recently gifted to me but I cannot find any information on it at all. 





cyberdigger said:


> Herman Kruse, Frank Mazza..


----------



## epackage

researcher101 said:


> I have a herman kruse bottle that was just recently gifted to me but I cannot find any information on it at all.


Herman was born in February of 1872 in Jersey, he lived at 13 Liberty St. with his family, father Herman who was a carpenter, his younger siblings Harry and Mary. Harry worked for him as "bottle packer", two other siblings Henry & Paulina died in 1882 at the young ages of 8 and 3, a tragic time for the family. His dad was a laborer before becoming a carpenter for many years...


----------



## LIsaT

Hello. I am looking for information on bottles from Herman Kruse. He was my great great uncle. I have been doing ancestry research and have come across articles about the bottling company. I see people mention having a bottle from there. I am new to all this and am wondering how hard it is to find one or where I would begin if I was looking. Any ideas are appreciated. Thank you.


----------

